# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Авторское право на песни- давайте разберёмся

## Mazaykina

Дорогие форумчане! (не смотрите на дату этого поста, он написан сегодня 13.01.2010 года)
Выношу на ваше обсуждение ситуацию, которая имееет место быть... Если бы претензии автора были единожды озвучены, я бы не стала выносить это на всеобщее обсуждение, но ситуация повторяется. Давайте подумаем вместе - как поступать в таких случаях. 
Выскажу ЛИЧНО свое мнение: если я - мало кому известный  автор, я только буду рада, чтобы мои песни скачивали, передавали друг другу, слушали и использовали в своей работе. Но у каждого человека свое видение и поэтому администрация ВСЕГДА идет навстречу пожеланиям авторов. Но если оно не переходит культурные границы. Последняя претензия господина Русских- меня поразила. Если Вы не хотите, чтобы ссылки на ваши творения выкладывались здесь- просто напишите мне в личку и я их тихо и спокойно удалю. И НИКАКИХ разногласий не возникнет. Но Вы, г. Русских с одной стороны гневно (да-да, именно это меня и поразило!!!) требуете от нас соблюдения своих прав, а с другой, СПАМИТЕ одинаковыми постами в разных темах, рекламируя свою страницу в Контакте. ДАЖЕ не сайт!!!! а страницу, которых там миллионы... И Вы надеетесь таким способом раскрутить себя, как композитора? Сочувствую...
Все знают, мы очень лояльно относимся к рекламе себя, своих страниц и сайтов, даем возможность в автоподписи ставить свои адреса, открыли СПЕЦИАЛЬНО для композиторов отдельный раздел, чтобы об их творчестве могли узнать пользователи- музыканты во всех уголках рунета. Мы никому не навязываемся, но и вытирать об себя ноги не позволим.
---------------
В свете вышеизложенного администрация приняла решение запретить вход этому пользователю на наш форум, а ВСЕ ссылки на его творчество удалять.
В рунете огромное количество сайтов и форумов, где он сможет себе делать пиар.
Далее- скопированные посты из разных тем.

----------


## игорь русских

почему здесь разместили ссылку на мою песню без моего согласия?
Песня "Рыжий кот".
Прошу вас ликвидировать ссылку.
С уважением, композитор Игорь Русских

----------


## Mazaykina

> почему здесь разместили ссылку на мою песню без моего согласия?
> Песня "Рыжий кот".
> Прошу вас ликвидировать ссылку.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, в какой теме находится ссылка, я сразу ее удалю.

----------


## maestro116

Игорь Русских! Нет ли братьев Сергея и Александра? И- не с Ижевска ли, часом?:smile:

----------


## игорь русских

Русских Игорь Валерьевич
– композитор, поэт, автор-исполнитель.
С 1981 года учился в музыкальной школе по классу баяна. В 1993 году закончил
народное отделение Кировского училища искусств и в этом же году
поступил в Нижегородскую консерваторию им. М.И. Глинки.
С 12 лет Игорь Русских сочиняет музыку.
Сейчас в его репертуаре более 300 песен разных жанров: это эстрада, народная песня, шансон, авторская песня, романсы, гимны, детская песня.
Игорь Русских также  пишет музыку для фортепиано, баяна, скрипки и дуэтов различных инструментов.  Вышли в свет 14 дисков с песнями Игоря Русских, альбомы инструментальной музыки «Детская площадка», «Дуэты», «Песни для детского сада».
Игорь Русских является автором 24 гимнов, среди них Гимн Московского Университета геодезии и картографии (г. Москва), Гимны ГИБДД Самарской и Кировской областей, Гимн Федеральной Службы по надзору в сфере здравоохранения и соцразвития России (г. Москва) и др.
Игорь Русских – лауреат, дипломант и призёр одиннадцати фестивалей авторской песни, в т.ч. фестиваля Сергея Трофимова (г. Навашино) и  фестиваля авторской песни им. В. Грушина (Самарская область), руководитель ансамбля русской песни 
«Русские краи», руководитель ТО «Вятские барды».

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Подскажите, пожалуйста, в какой теме находится ссылка, я сразу ее удалю.


 Ссылку уже удалили. Спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Русских Игорь Валерьевич
> – композитор, поэт, автор-исполнитель.


Очень приятно познакомиться! (если вы и есть сам Игорь).



> Ссылку уже удалили. Спасибо!


Без проблем. Только мне интересно, а почему вы не хотите, чтобы ваши песни становились известными в разных странах? Вы ж не думаете, что в Германии, на Украине или в Америке будут продавать ваши диски и мы сможем познакомиться с вашим творчеством. По-моему, наоборот авторы должны стремиться завоеёвывать интернет аудиторию. Или я не права?

----------


## Black Lord

> Ссылку уже удалили. Спасибо!


А про остальные регалии вроде бы и не спрашивали...:wink:


> Или я не права?


Мариша, если только это не комерческие проекты, но он пишет про диски, а они комерческие. :Aga:

----------


## maestro116

Интересная закономерность! Александр Русских-– композитор, поэт, автор-но не исполнитель.
С 1978 года учился в музыкальной школе по классу баяна. В 1996 году закончил Минскую консерваторию .
С 10 лет Саша Русских сочиняет музыку.
Сейчас в его репертуаре более 100 песен разных жанров: это эстрада, народная песня, шансон, авторская песня, романсы, гимны, детская песня.
Игорь Русских также пишет музыку для фортепиано, баяна, скрипки и дуэтов различных инструментов. 
Александр Русских является автором  гимнов, среди них Гимн Московского завода оконных конструкций, Гимны футбольных клубов,  и др.:smile::wink:

----------


## Светла ночка

Ничего не нашла !!! :mad: Ни 14 дисков с песнями Игоря Русских, ни про Александра Русских, есть хоть где нибудь "демо" послушать ?! И Гимн Московского завода оконных конструкций тоже очень хочется услышать !  :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ничего не нашла !!!


Плохо искала. :biggrin:, Свет! Я с первого раза, даже гимн про колонию послушала. :biggrin: даже себе не представляла, что есть и такие гимны.

----------


## Светла ночка

> Плохо искала. , Свет! Я с первого раза, даже гимн про колонию послушала.  даже себе не представляла, что есть и такие гимны.


Все магазины в Москве обошла - нету, наверное очень популярный этот ансамбль русской песни «Русские краи» ! :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Все магазины в Москве обошла - нету, наверное очень популярный этот ансамбль русской песни «Русские краи» !


Настолько популярный, что фанаты весь тираж смели в первые часы продажи... :Vah:

----------


## игорь русских

*Иннокентьевна*,
Это что за безобразие. Вам кто дал право размещать ссылки на мои песни. Уберите их немедленно, иначе все скопированные материалы будут переданы в РАО. 
С уважением, композитор Игорь Русских

----------


## lipa29

*игорь русских*,
 Не сердитесь так! Если бы не Инокентьевна, мы бы про ваши песни и не знали! А так, может быть, на празднике используем! Вам лично желаем творческих успехов!

----------


## NikTanechka

*игорь русских*,
* Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваши песни. Они прекрасны, и мы очень рады, что познакомились с ними.
А взяты они с бесплатного музыкального форума.
Мы желаем Вам творческих успехов и почаще радовать нас своими чудесными песнями. 
Кто, как не музыкальные руководители, несут все новинки в народ?
Не обижайтесь, пожалуйста, на нас, лучше будем дружить и радовать детей вместе.*

----------


## Ирина Жукова

*игорь русских*,
Я, правда не знаю, про какие песни вы говорите, но разве плохо, если кто-то заметил ваши песни и рекомендует их для разучивания со своими ребятами в детском саду, ведь это наоборот реклама вашего таланта, не обижайтесь, это плюс вашему таланту

----------


## Рыбка

игорь русских, замечательные песенки! Подарите нам возможность общения с Вами! Замечательно!!! Очень хочется услышать еще Ваши произведения!!! Неужели Вы с нами не поделитесь такой красотой!?!

----------


## игорь русских

> игорь русских, замечательные песенки! Подарите нам возможность общения с Вами! Замечательно!!! Очень хочется услышать еще Ваши произведения!!! Неужели Вы с нами не поделитесь такой красотой!?!


Дорогие музыкальные руководители!
 Приглашаю вас посетить социальную *****************
Там вы сможете прослушать мои песни и, если вам понравится,  заказать оригинальные сборники моих песен с плюсовками и минусовками. 
Жанры - детские песни, песни и танцевальная музыка для юношества, военные, эстрадные, шансон, праздничные, народные и т.д. 
Заказы все по SMS, а высылаю сборники почтой.
 С уважением, композитор, руководитель культурного центра "Пой, Россия!" Игорь Русских

----------


## игорь русских

Дорогие друзья!
 Приглашаю вас посетить социальную ***************
Там вы сможете прослушать мои песни и, если вам понравится,  заказать оригинальные сборники моих песен с плюсовками и минусовками. 
Жанры - детские песни, песни и танцевальная музыка для юношества, военные, эстрадные, шансон, праздничные, народные и т.д. 
Заказы все по SMS, а высылаю сборники почтой.
 С уважением, композитор, руководитель культурного центра "Пой, Россия!" Игорь Русских

----------


## игорь русских

Дорогие друзья!
 Приглашаю вас посетить социальную *************
Там вы сможете прослушать мои песни и, если вам понравится,  заказать оригинальные сборники моих песен с плюсовками и минусовками. 
Жанры - детские песни, песни и танцевальная музыка для юношества, военные, эстрадные, шансон, праздничные, народные и т.д. 
Заказы все по SMS, а высылаю сборники почтой.
 С уважением, композитор, руководитель культурного центра "Пой, Россия!" Игорь Русских

----------


## игорь русских

Дорогие друзья!
 Приглашаю вас посетить социальную ВКОНТАКТЕ. ************
Там вы сможете прослушать мои песни и, если вам понравится,  заказать оригинальные сборники моих песен с плюсовками и минусовками. 
Жанры - детские песни, песни и танцевальная музыка для юношества, военные, эстрадные, шансон, праздничные, народные и т.д. 
Заказы все по SMS, а высылаю сборники почтой.
 С уважением, композитор, руководитель культурного центра "Пой, Россия!" Игорь Русских

----------


## luudvig

*игорь русских*,мы слушаем здесь.

----------


## Лев

*игорь русских*,
 Здесь предпочитают минимум сложности - прослушивание  онлайн в Realmusic  или  Dump.ru (Иначе твоё сообщение будет считаться рекламой чужого сайта и удалится...) :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот такая ситуация... может я  не права?

----------


## мусяня

*Mazaykina*,
Права. :Aga: 
Может у человека магнитные бури?:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Может у человека магнитные бури?


Ну да - притягивает форум, который его не приветствует...

----------


## PAN

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина... :flower: ... :br: 
Спамера обсуждать не буду... Что-то хитровычерченное посетило наш форум...
Забанили - и аминь на этом...

По сути заданного вопроса могу пояснить:

Неоднократно в сети встречал не только ссылки, но и целиком опубликованные произведения... свои... Чему был только рад, ибо даже школяры, пересылая тексты друг другу, каким-то чудом умудрялись указывать автора...:biggrin:
Почему рад? Да потому, что сознательно шел на этот шаг, размещая на открытых ресурсах свои произведения... Реклама...:rolleyes:
Те произведения, на которые возможен покупатель, никто в сеть не поставит... :Ha: 
Это моё глубокое ИМХО... За исключением, допустим, случаев рождения песен, каковые у нас здесь часто происходят... Это моей ИМХЕ не противоречит, т.к. сам факт публикации стихов, авторской музыки, а затем и готовой песни на нашем форуме уже означает возникновение и подтверждение авторства, и, как следствие, авторских прав... что несомненно является веским плюсом для соавторов, разделенных громадными расстояниями...

Другая смешная сторона заключается вот в чем:
Допустим, я щаЗЗЗ публикую свой супер-пупер эксклюзивный авторский стих...
Кхм...




> Я шампанЬского вина
> Бутылёк хлебну до дна...
> Дансинг в среду
> Я поеду!
> Посылаю скуку на...


А теперь предлагаю всем заинтересованным лицам присылать СМС и покупать энтот гениальный стих для скачивания с целью громкой читки в обычном кругу семьи...

Идиотизм???...Ишшо какой...:biggrin:


О поведении авторов... 
Все мы люди... Ни один закон, в т.ч. законы об авторских и смежных... к моему глубокому сожалению не регулируют степень человечности...
Как юрист - всех призываю к соблюдению закона...
Как человек - к соблюдению моральных и нравственных норм...
Как мужик - к забаниванию "редисок", пожалевших никому не сплющенную песню для детского праздника...

----------


## Тяка

> к забаниванию "редисок", пожалевших никому не сплющенную песню для детского праздника...


Да уж...:eek: А к чему тогда себя рекламирует? Напоминает собаку на сене - сам не "гам!" и другому не дам! И пусть другому будет хуже. А нам (другим) хуже?


Фиговый руководитель культурного центра (констатирую факт)...

----------


## Оксана Лушавина

> Вот такая ситуация... может я  не права?


Конечно права

----------


## Fomkina

Да,действительно.если бы не этот сыр-бор.и не знали бы мы об этом игоре русских:biggrin:а так хоть таким способом дал о себе знать.


> к забаниванию "редисок", пожалевших никому не сплющенную песню для детского праздника...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 				__________________


 :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

> почему здесь разместили ссылку на мою песню без моего согласия?


Слава Богу,шо нам сэр  *Paul McCartney* ещё гневно не написал...:tongue: Не, а чё,во реклама была бы!:biggrin:

----------


## Symeon

Ситуацию лучше всех нас вместе взятых прокомментировал сам Игорь в стихотворении собственного сочинения.

*Цитата:*
"Бегала лошадка по лугам,
Радовалась травке и цветам,
Каждый этой жизни был бы рад,
А её - на мясокомбинат!"

Чтобы господин Русских не обвинил меня в нарушении его авторских прав, скажу, что это отрывок из его опуса, который задолго до меня был опубликован лично Игорем на форуме Сергея Трофимова (ссылку не даю, ибо нех..)

----------


## Лев

*Symeon*,
 Забежал и Игорь к нам на форум,
 Был на форуме полнейший кворум.
 Дал оценку Игоря амбициям -
 Да, на форуме свои традиции:smile:

----------


## Тяка

:smile: :Ok:  :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## aichka

Дорогие коллеги! Тут, скорее всего, вопрос этики и воспитания. Нас ведь как воспитали - в" коллективном пользовании объектов культуры и искусства" , и я очень этому рада! И потом, это ещё и вопрос психологии мужчины и женщины, мы же абсолютно разные планеты, и то, что мужчине кажется закономерным и справедливым, нам, женщинам,  - ну, просто, вне понимания! У человека цель- заработать деньги, это его право. Но тогда зачем лезть на форум? Имей свою страничку, сайт и жди" добычи".
Я тоже выкладываю на форуме свои песни, но мне и В ГОЛОВУ НЕ ПРИДЁТ сказать:"Ребята! Это моё авторское право, и знаете, сколько я заплатила за фонограммы- больше своей зарплаты, блокирую всё, а хочешь пользоваться - плати..."
Да я, честное слово, *рада и счастлива без памяти*, что люди будут пользоваться и им понравится то, что ты сделал. Ведь извечна истина - БОЛЬШУЮ радость получает не тот, кто получает,а тот, кто отдаёт!
Я бы и за книгу деньги не брала, но надо рассчитываться с типографией...
И потом, нам, женщинам, свойственно думать сердцем,но не умом, а оно у нас доброе, милосердное, щедрое и бескорыстное...дай нам Бог...

----------


## Лев

> Я бы и за книгу деньги не брала, но надо рассчитываться с типографией...


Вот тото и оно...
Когда-то Рерих призывал не ставить автограф на своих произведениях, но... гонорары за картины исправно получал. Мера вознаграждения за труд ещё не отменена :Aga:

----------


## aichka

Ну, не надо путать божий дар с яичницей... Если вы уже вложили деньги и немалые в издательство своей книги, это одно. Я ещё не видела ни одного писателя или композитора, который на улице, как рекламу, раздавал свои произведения.
А песни, которые родились без всякого материального вложения- душой, стихами, внутренней музыкой, вдохновением - можно и отдать, подарить людям. Товарищ Русских предлагает нам ведь не печатный сборник, а фонограммы, так я понимаю? А это, как говорят в Одессе, "две большие разницы"...

----------


## Лев

> Ну, не надо путать божий дар с яичницей...


Ужель не богом нам яичница дана?:wink:
Иль курица не божья тварь, а мы не Божьи дети?
Тут путаницы нет и далека она... :Aga: 
Тот Игорь в бане и не читает порицанья эти:rolleyes:

----------


## Ната25

Я тоже познакомилась с творчеством Игоря Русских, благодаря нашему форуму. И я поддерживаю мнение коллег, что форум сделал рекламу этому композитору. Вот  уже который день подряд,  мы  на форуме обсуждаем  творчество этого композитора. Уважаемый ИГОРЬ РУССКИХ, ВЫ в лице пользователей этого сайта получили потенциальных покупателей своих дисков. За короткий срок ВЫ стали среди нас известны.  С ВАШИМ творчеством  мы  знакомим наших детей, дошколят и школьников, стараясь привить им высокохудожественный вкус. Мы со своей копеечной зарплатой стремимся приобретать для своей работы все новенькое и лучшее, а на сайте у нас происходит взаимовыгодный обмен музыкальным материалом. 
ТВОРИТЕ ВО БЛАГО ЛЮДЕЙ И НЕ ЖАЛЕЙТЕ, ЧТО ВАШИ ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЯ, ВАШ ТАЛАНТ СТАНОВЯТСЯ ДОСТУПНЫМИ ДЛЯ ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ. 
ЖЕЛАЮ ВАМ ДАЛЬШЕЙШИХ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ СВЕРШЕНИЙ ВО БЛАГО НАШИХ ДЕТЕЙ!   НЕ ЗРЯ РУССКАЯ ПОСЛОВИЦА ГЛАСИТ: "ДОБРО ДОБРОМ ВЕРНЕТСЯ", БУТЬДЕ К НАМ ДОБРЕЕ, А МЫ БУДЕМ ЛЮБИТЬ ВАС И ВАШИ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЯ!

----------


## Светла ночка

> Неоднократно в сети встречал не только ссылки, но и целиком опубликованные произведения... свои... Чему был только рад, ибо даже школяры, пересылая тексты друг другу, каким-то чудом умудрялись указывать автора...


Паша, представляешь как я была рада когда в Новогодних нарезках, которые люди выставляли на форуме, слышу свой голос за кадром наложенный на музыку ?! И бог с ним что никто не знает, что это мой голос ! :biggrin: И когда новички на форуме, с которыми я знакомлюсь, предлагают мне послушать песни нашего же ансамбля  :Vah:  - рыдаю от радости и восторга, потому что понимаю это народное признание ...  :Oj:  Диск лицензионный купил в магазине, послушал и выкинул, как надоевший или он поцарапался и невоспроизводится ! :biggrin: А когда твои музыку, песни, исполнение и т.д.  люди с рук на руки передают ... Это уже память в веках останется ! И насколько же глупы те которые этого не понимают ! Представляю, лет 100-200 назад московскую дружину, которая ездит по стране  и выбивает со сказителей отчисления на авторские права за исполнение песни  слово о полку Игореве ! :biggrin: Много бы чего мы лишились и не узнали, существуй тогда это авторское право ! :smile:

----------


## Лев

> останется !  Представляю, лет 100-200 назад московскую дружину, которая ездит по стране и выбивает...


Ездили и выбивали - только за другое:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> не видела ни одного  композитора, который  раздавал свои произведения.


А вы гляньте на форуме.Есть и немало.




> А песни, которые родились без всякого материального вложения- душой, стихами, внутренней музыкой, вдохновением - можно и отдать, подарить людям.


Дарим,не надо ля-ля!Тут ночи порой не спишь,выкладываешься,"рожаешь",и это - наше право требовать вознаграждения за свой труд.А то не успеешь показать что-то - "дай минусок".И без "пожалуйста".А часто и без"спасибо".

----------


## Лев

> Дарим,не надо ля-ля!


Устами Старца глаголит Истина :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Ну да, для кого дар Божий, то бишь талант "растить" стихи, "класть"  музыку должён распространятся бесплатно.
Ток странно, за ту же яишницу мы готовы платить...Кому? Даже ведь не курице , которая снесла яйца.
Но, это воспринимается , как должное. 
Уж, простите, позвольте поддержать товарищей музыкантов. 
Кто не знает, что писать музыку- это работа, тот и возмутиться "подарите".
Али творческим людям не хочется той же яишницы? А онa ведь тожа деньгу стоить.То-то.

Я ЗА авторское право!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я ЗА авторское право!


Я тоже!!! Только тут конкретно разговор не вообще об авторском праве, а конкретном поведении пользователя, который забанен не за то, что он бережет свое право авторства, а за то, что он не умеет вести разговор с пользователями. А композиторы у нас есть, и предлагают свои произведения и даром, и за деньги, и аранжировки можно попросить, а можно и купить. Только все это делается без наездов. Вот о чем речь.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Только тут конкретно разговор не вообще об авторском праве, а конкретном поведении пользователя, который забанен не за то, что он бережет свое право авторства, а за то, что он не умеет вести разговор с пользователями.


И в этом вопросе на мой взгляд всё просто: публикуя свои произведения на WWW. мы , авторы и создатели даём немое соглашение  на "эксплуатацию" опубликованного материала. Если товарищ-автор не жалает дальнейшего распространения, то в его полном праве удалить первоисточник данного материала, и им опубликованные посты с линком на данный материал. О возможностях удаления уже было сказано. Но, запретить распространение линков другим ползователем , увы не в его полномочиях и силах. Попробуй, найди кто, где, когда, кому и зачем давал линк ???
Считаю так же манеру общения на сайтах и в форумах одним из важнейших факторов. Как говорится. "Одна паршивая овца..." Поэтому поддежка уровня общения иногда требует жертв , что возможно окажет и воспитательное влияние на единицу в обществе...
Ах , как порой не хватает именно этого обыкновенного, нормального, человеческого отношения к манере общения.
Вот , пожалуй...моё мнение.

----------


## Паучара

Пипец, сколько мыслей и слов))))

Ребята, тут была одна дельная мысль - а не слишком ли много времени уделяется одному персонажу?

Предлагаю!
1)Тему закрыть и удалить.
2)Для обсуждения темы об авторстве открыть новый блок, без упоминания данного персонажа.
3)Соблюдая правила форума, оставить бан для пользователя в виду многочисленного спама оставленного пользователем в различных темах.

Голосанем?

----------


## fender74

Расскажите о наказаниях за нарушения подобного рода.

----------


## luudvig

> Расскажите о наказаниях за нарушения подобного рода.


На костёрррррррр!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Solnzeva

Здравствуйте все!!! Я наверное из тех же людей, которые возмущались на форуме.  И пусть меня осудят многие.  Я тоже пишу песни. И одна из моих песен для детского сада оказалось, что прочно прописалась  во всемирной паутине. дошло до того, что воспитатели из моего сада сказали : "Что ты врешь, что это ты написала песню, которые у нас дети пели в прошлом году. Я ее скачала с инета. И не на одном сайте есть она.  Всем доступная. "   И действительно, на семи сайтах я нашла свою песни, причем люди выкладывали, совершенно мне не знакомые. Правда мне не особо было жалко. я писала тем кто выкладывал или если не отвечали админам сайта, чтобы  или удалили и дали возможность мне выложить самой или приписали бы меня автором. Мне не жалко чтобы пели дети, просто хочется чтобы люди знали чье произведение используют. Да я такая. мне это главное. Лишь на одном сайте я столкнулась с негативом от модератора. которая меня послала, сказала, что удалит и освободится место для более известного автора.  Хотя ни с кем не скандалила. Это правда не очень приятно, когда видишь как кто-то выкладывает и плюс и минус и все ее благодарят . А обо мне ни слова.  Может я не права????????????????

----------


## Лев

> Может я не права?


Права :Aga:  Но... права надо знать, как защищать. Прочти тему сначала.

----------


## Solnzeva

> Права Но... права надо знать, как защищать. Прочти тему сначала.


Я все уже читала, спасибо.

Зато теперь везде что я выкладываю, теги прописаны. И мне от этого хорошо

----------


## yurochka

> Зато теперь везде что я выкладываю, теги прописаны. И мне от этого хорошо


Так их и удалить недолго......:rolleyes:При желании.... :Ha:

----------


## Petavla

Ребята, привет! Я читаю вашу полемику, и у меня начинает "мозга за мозгу заходить". Что такое теги, что они дают? У меня стихов и песен лежат мёртвым грузом лет 15-20! Только обрадовалась, что их можно выложить на этом сайте, и вдруг такие заморочки. Конечно, мне бы не хотелось, чтоб мне потом пришлось доказывать, что это не народная песня, а моя!

----------


## Лев

> Что такое теги, что они дают?


Это ключевые слова, по которым облегчается поиск на какую-либо тему и к авторским правам особого значения не имеют...

----------


## Mazaykina

> У меня стихов и песен лежат мёртвым грузом лет 15-20! Только обрадовалась, что их можно выложить на этом сайте, и вдруг такие заморочки.


Почитайте * тут*, что пишут наши юристы об авторском праве. И не бойтесь выкладывать свои произведения. Если не вы их выложите в сети, выложат другие. Так пусть первоисточником будете ВЫ САМИ!!!

----------


## lestar

Записываем все свои нетленки на диск, а затем отправляем самому себе по почте. Диск приходит, его не распечатываем. На бандероли стоит дата получения. При любых разбирательствах-доказательствах, он является убийственным аргументом для оппонентов.

----------


## Лев

> Есть такой вариант


А если "нетленок" больше 1000, не будет ли убийственным столько бандеролей самому себе :Vah:

----------


## lestar

> А если "нетленок" больше 1000


 Качество ведь в данном случае не обязательно, важна информация. На DVD спокойно уместится.Так что не переживай Лёва, можешь начинать вторую тысячу. Подумаешь 2 диска, расход невелик - зато каков доход!!  :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> Так что не переживай Лёва, можешь начинать


Понял, Лев Борисович??? И не волнуйся, если что
*lestar* подхватит знамя... :Grin: 

Ой, ребята... Знали бы вы, как меня по жизни задрало это самоуверенное самолечение...

----------

